# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Άσχημη Συμπεριφορά

## argonaftis

Δυστυχώς συνάδελφοι μου αν πρέπει να λέγονται κάποιοιέτσι μετά από αρκετές συναναστροφές με διάφορα άτομα στο επάγγελμα πολύ μεγαλύτερουςσε ηλικία συγκεκριμένα Πλοίαρχοι και Α μηχανικοί παρουσιάζουν ακραίες συμπεριφορέςσε υφιστάμενα άτομα, Πιστεύω όλοι λίγο πολύ έχουμε δει κάτι ανάλογο  μιλάμε για καταστάσεις που δεν πιστεύεται οι άνθρωποιείναι τρελοί και σχιζοφρενείς χρειάζονται ιατρική βοήθεια να επέμβουν άμεσα οι άνθρωποιτις Α.Ν.Υ.Ε , από αισχρολογίες ,να βρίζουν τα θεια, δεν λέω το τι κανών στους κατώτερουςόπως δόκιμοι- φιλιππινεζοι ?? απορώ τι κάνουν οι υπεύθυνη των εταιρειών, οι γιατροίπου  τους ελέγχουν τι κάνουν??????????????Προτείνω αφού κάνουμε αυτό το δύσκολο επάγγελμα να περνάμε όλοι μας από ψυχίατρο-ψυχολόγοκάθε 6 μήνες  δεν φτάνεται τίποτα οι άλλοι..

----------


## Apostolos

Αν γίνει αυτό τότε τουλάχιστο το 1/4 των πληρωμάτων θα εξαφανιστούν στον επόμενο χρόνο! Και ποιός είπε πως οι εταιρίες δέν θέλουν τρελούς στα πλοία τους; Ποιός ισσοροπημένος άνθρωπος αντέχει την τρέλα της θάλασσας χωρις "απώλειες" στη λογική;

----------


## george123

Αν θέλετε διορθώστε τη δημοσίευσή σας έτσι ώστε να διαβάζεται και ύστερα περνάμε και στα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Eng

> Αν θέλετε διορθώστε τη δημοσίευσή σας έτσι ώστε να διαβάζεται και ύστερα περνάμε και στα υπόλοιπα.


Καλησπέρα σας,
Μπορειτε σας παρακαλω να μας ενημερωσετε, τι ακριβως να διορθωσουμε στη δημοσιευση, για να μπορεσουμε οπως λετε να παμε παρακατω?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## argonaftis

Το θεμα ειναι σχιζοφρενικη συμπεριφορα αλλα δεν μπορω να το διορθωσο

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είναι σχιζοφρενική συμπεριφορά μην λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε. Η σχιζοφρένεια είναι μια πολύ σοβαρή ψυχική ασθένεια. Όποιος φωνάζει, βρίζει και ρίχνει χριστοπαναγίες κ.λπ. *δεν* *ειναι σχιζοφρενής απλά φέρεται άσχημα*. Οπότε ο τίτλος μια χαρά είναι.

----------


## roussosf

αυτά υπάρχουν παντού
θάλασσα-στεριά-αέρας
η διαχείριση ανθρώπινου δυναμικού είναι μια δύσκολη υπόθεση που δυστυχώς εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν δίνουμε και πολύ σημασία.......
τι δουλειά μας να κάνουμε και "ουδείς αναντικατάστατος"
μια 100% λάθος έκφραση γιατί απλά όλοι μας είμαστε αναντικατάστατοι
μπορεί κάποιοι να πλησιάζουν ο ένας τον άλλο ,αλλά δεν είναι ίσοι και όμοιοι

----------


## Eng

Και για να μιλησω προσωπικα, δεν καταλαβαινω για πιο λογο χρειαζεται να ανοιχθει αυτο το θεμα.. Οι σχεσεις στα πληρωματα αναγονται στις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις. Οπως σε καθε κοινωνικο συνολο, ειτε εργασια (π.χ στο μηχανουργειο που δουλευα μικρος), εχεις να κανεις με προσωπικοτητες.Αλλωτε θα συναντησεις "τσοπανιδες" και αλλωτε αξιολογους ανθρωπους. 
Ετσι λοιπον γιατι να διαφοροποιηθουν οι σχεσεις στα πληρωματα. 
Ειναι θεμα, που θα πεσεις στη τελικη..
Και βεβαια ειναι στις προσωπικς ανοχες/αντοχες του καθενος σε οποιαδηποτε δουλεια να συνεχισει (π.χ και παλι, ο πατερας μου εκαψε το χερι του για να "γλιτωσει" απο τον μαραγκο τον καιρο εκεινο) οσο αντεχει. 

Τωρα στο ερωτημα, γιατι οι εταιριες το επιτρεπουν? Γιατι πολλες εταιριες ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΝΟΥΝ τους αξιωματικους να συμπεριφερονται κατ' αυτον τον τροπο γιατι πιστευουν πως μονο με τον φοβο θα μπορεσουν να εχουν τον ελεγχο των πληρωματων.
Και βεβαια ειναι οι ιδιες εταιριες που γαμωσταυριζουν τον Καπετανιο κ τον Πρωτο. Αρα εκει ειναι η απαρχη του ζητηματος, γιατι στα ματια της Εταιριες, ο Πρωτος κ ο Καπετανιος ειναι ο Αποδιοπομπαιος Τραγος και ζουν παντα με τον φοβο της Απολυσης (αφου οπως λενε, η κοινωνια εχει γεμισει καπεταναιους κ Πρωτους που ψαχνουν δουλεια).

----------


## giorgos_249

> αυτά υπάρχουν παντού
> θάλασσα-στεριά-αέρας
> η διαχείριση ανθρώπινου δυναμικού είναι μια δύσκολη υπόθεση που δυστυχώς εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν δίνουμε και πολύ σημασία.......


*Θα συμφωνησω. Νομιζω οτι δεν εχει να κανει τοσο με τη θαλασσα, αλλα με την προδιάθεση του ανθρώπου όταν λάβει οποιαδήποτε μορφή εξουσίας να συμπεριφερθεί έτσι. Γιατι μη νομιζετε, οχι μονο στα πλοια, και εξω πόσοι προιστάμενοι και διευθυντές επιχειρήσεων ( το αντίστοιχο των πλοιάρχων στα πλοία ) είναι λογικοί και σοβαροί στη συμπεριφορά τους προς τους κατωτερους ;; Δεν υπαρχουν στη στεριά εντελώς "τρελοί " προιστάμενοι και διευθυντές σε επιχειρήσεις ; Η "τρελοί" καθηγητές σε σχολεία ( πονεμένη ιστορία... ) και πανεπιστήμια ;; Απλως στη θαλασσα είναι πολύ πιο έντονες οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις ( θετικες η αρνητικές ) μεταξυ του πληρώματος, που μένουν απομονωμένοι από τον έξω κόσμο πολλες φορες, και συνεπώς το αισθάνεσαι πολύ περισσότερο......

*

----------


## nektarios15

Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο giorgos_249, η μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ στεριάς και θάλασσας δεν είναι τόσο οι άνθρωποι αλλά οι συνθήκες. Στη στεριά ότι και να γίνει, κάποια στιγμή μέσα στη  μέρα θα πάς σπίτι σου θα πεις δυο κουβέντες με την οικογένειά σου, τους  φίλους σου, θα αλλάξεις παραστάσεις. Στεφτείτε κάποιος που δεν τα πηγαίνετε καλά, να είχει σχέση εξουσίας μαζί σας και να σας είχει στη διάθεσή του όλο το 24ωρο, ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ όλο το 24ωρο!

----------


## sv1xv

Ένα μέρος του προβλήματος είναι η προαγωγή σε θέσεις με εξουσία (και δεν αναφέρομαι ειδικά στο Ε.Ν., αλλά σε κάθε επαγγελματικό χώρο) ατόμων χωρίς έμφυτα ηγετικά προσόντα, οι οποίοι όμως συχνά έχουν επαρκή ευφυϊα και πολύ καλές "τεχνικές" ικανότητες. Αναγκαστικά για να επιβιώσουν στη ζούγκλα αναγκάζονται να επιβάλονται με τον φόβο και τις φωνές στους υφισταμένους, και επικουρικά να ενθαρρύνουν την ρουφιανιά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα συμφωνήσω με τις προηγούμενες απαντήσεις ότι η άσχημη συμπεριφορά δεν έιναι μόνο στη θάλασσα. Οι δύσκολες συνθήκες του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος οξυνθούν τα νεύρα και μπορεί να εκδηλωθεί πιο συχνά. Όπως αναφέρθηκε στη στεριά μετά από τη δουλειά πας σπίτι σου λλά στη θάλασσα είσαι με τα ίδια άτομα 24 ώρες το εικοσιτετράωρο.
ΤΑ τελευταία χρόνια οι απαιτήσεις έχουν ανέβει και το ναυτικό επάγγελμα γιενται ακόμα πιο κουραστικό, η κόπωση δυσκολεύει την κατάσταση, όλοι έχουν νευρα αν ειναι κουρασμένοι πολύ περισσότερο όταν δουλεύουν πέρα από τα όρια της αντοχής τους πολλές φορές. 
Στο συνημμένο αρχείο μπορούμε να δούμε αρκετές προτάσεις και παραδέιγματα για αποδοτική εργασία στα βαπόρια.

----------

